# Vostok Amfibia 2416b Sticks!



## emoscambio

I have owned a new *Vostok Amphibia with 2416b* caliber for 18 Months. I sometimes have the problem of the watch stopping several times after winding it. I see the crown's outer thread is a bit dirty. It has always been kept well closed though.

Questions:

A- Is there any *maintenance/cleaning* to do, that is, is there anything I can do without fiddling too much with it? Like "lubricating" of "cleaning", but the easy way?

B- Is there stronger than tooth-pasta+electric tooth-brush







for *polishing the synthetic glass*? Is it worth changing the glass for something less prone to scratches?

C- Can a watchmaker adjust *accuracy *of the watch (plus/minus) so that it does not have the +70 seconds/day of now? Or is it normal for a 2416B?

The watch was $70, so I would not like to invest too much... but I love it so!!!

Any help is welcome!


----------



## nikarlo

A- it's not necessary, I have very old vostok that needs anything.

B- poliwatch is the product for you! Or you can try with toothpaste and a piece of cotton for about 2 minutes.....It's very difficult to change original glass.

C- yes of course! Your 2416 coluld be more accurate!


----------



## Julian Latham

emoscambio said:


> I have owned a new *Vostok Amphibia with 2416b* caliber for 18 Months. I sometimes have the problem of the watch stopping several times after winding it. I see the crown's outer thread is a bit dirty. It has always been kept well closed though.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> A- Is there any *maintenance/cleaning* to do, that is, is there anything I can do without fiddling too much with it? Like "lubricating" of "cleaning", but the easy way?
> 
> B- Is there stronger than tooth-pasta+electric tooth-brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for *polishing the synthetic glass*? Is it worth changing the glass for something less prone to scratches?
> 
> C- Can a watchmaker adjust *accuracy *of the watch (plus/minus) so that it does not have the +70 seconds/day of now? Or is it normal for a 2416B?
> 
> The watch was $70, so I would not like to invest too much... but I love it so!!!
> 
> Any help is welcome!


Welcome to the forum, it's a nice place to talk watches and many other things. I'm no expert, but based on personal experience may I suggest these answers to your questions:

A. I used the very lightest of touches of vaseline on a screw down crown and found it made locking down easier - and it was a light touch - but even so there was a small build up that needed taking off with a cotton bud. I don't know of any easy way to lubricate a watch movement (if that is what you intend) without plenty of knowledge, some experience and the right tools (see web site of our host).

B. Brasso or Polywatch, the latter is sold by our host.

C. Yes, and if you are a regular customer it may well be free or very cheap. If the reason for inaccuracy is dry/worn/faulty workings then a service may be the answer and it might well be cheaper to spend $70 on a new watch !

Hope this helps, but remember I don't claim to be an expert. I know I can rely on more experienced forum members to save you from any inaccuries or bad advice.

Julian L


----------



## RuskyWatchLover

emoscambio said:


> I have owned a new *Vostok Amphibia with 2416b* caliber for 18 Months. I sometimes have the problem of the watch stopping several times after winding it. I see the crown's outer thread is a bit dirty. It has always been kept well closed though.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> A- Is there any *maintenance/cleaning* to do, that is, is there anything I can do without fiddling too much with it? Like "lubricating" of "cleaning", but the easy way?
> 
> B- Is there stronger than tooth-pasta+electric tooth-brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for *polishing the synthetic glass*? Is it worth changing the glass for something less prone to scratches?
> 
> C- Can a watchmaker adjust *accuracy *of the watch (plus/minus) so that it does not have the +70 seconds/day of now? Or is it normal for a 2416B?
> 
> The watch was $70, so I would not like to invest too much... but I love it so!!!
> 
> Any help is welcome!


A - You could get one of those pressurised cans of air and blow round the insides with it just in case there are any little specks of dust in it. Don't try lubricating it because you are bound to get something on the hairspring and then you'll have even more problems.

B - I agree with Julian, Brasso is your best bet. Just rub and rub. You could of course swap the insides into one of the newer range of Vostok automatic cases with the mineral glass. It won't really be the same watch then though. They all use the 2416B movement anyway so you might as well just buy another.

C - If you adjust the tiny lever inside (not the bigger one, the one next to it to the right) then you might see a difference. You don't need a watchmaker to do that.

One thing I've noticed with my latest project is that sometimes when the movement stops on a 2416B if you pull the crown and put it back in again it starts back up again. I'm sure it's because of general wear and tear.

I'm bound to cause a riot here but, IMO, the 2416B is not the greatest movement in the world. It's cheap and cheerful but seems to be prone to all sorts of weird ailments. If you get a good one it will last years and years but it's just not as robust as the older non-automatic movements which seem to last forever.


----------



## Guest

A - You could get one of those pressurised cans of air and blow round the insides with it just in case there are any little specks of dust in it. Don't try lubricating it because you are bound to get something on the hairspring and then you'll have even more problems.

B - I agree with Julian, Brasso is your best bet. Just rub and rub. You could of course swap the insides into one of the newer range of Vostok automatic cases with the mineral glass. It won't really be the same watch then though. They all use the 2416B movement anyway so you might as well just buy another.

C - If you adjust the tiny lever inside (not the bigger one, the one next to it to the right) then you might see a difference. You don't need a watchmaker to do that.

One thing I've noticed with my latest project is that sometimes when the movement stops on a 2416B if you pull the crown and put it back in again it starts back up again. I'm sure it's because of general wear and tear.

I'm bound to cause a riot here but, IMO, the 2416B is not the greatest movement in the world. It's cheap and cheerful but seems to be prone to all sorts of weird ailments. If you get a good one it will last years and years but it's just not as robust as the older non-automatic movements which seem to last forever.


----------



## Guest

Sorry Folks.

What i meant to post [in reply,Rather than copying] was something like.

Does anyone care to support what RusskyWatchLover was saying about this movement ,Is there a fundamental problem with it ?.What are the ailments associated with it,Can they be put down to poor factory assembly/Quality control,Bad design or lack of durability.He does say that if you get a good one,then it will last ''years and years'' Which implies that if released as should be,then this is a fairly good movement [it's meant to take beating in a military watch remember].


----------



## mel

Basicaly you're asking about Quality Control? :yes:

On average, Russian made watches are robust and workmanlike, not very often aesthetically beautiful, but feel as if they are made from old tanks in the case of the Vostok ranges. I've owned a few and never found too much of any kind of problems with them, either new or secondhand. On the QC issue, the bracelets are not great, the cases can be a tad badly finished here and there, but you accept these foibles and grow to love them :yes:

Remember, this is a product of an indigenous watch industry (one of the few left) that used to have a captive market - I'd say they've been/are gradually coming to terms with supplying the outside world :lol:


----------



## Xantiagib

*A* Stopping after winding.... pull out the crown to time-setting position and spin the hands back and forward a bit

when and if the second hand starts up again then screw in the crown... if it further keeps stopping then a service might be adviseable, possibly the second hand pressure spring too tight or too loose

(yes its a friction drive second hand and not a direct drive one)

This has happened to me on a seiko and a vostok before (but then again never on other models of same manuf.)

*B* I have always used brasso on my vostoks.

*C* If its a new watch give it some wrist time for a couple of months to settle down and get used to your body temperature fluctuations. New vostok autos do settle down to a quite acceptable +/- level and then can be adjsuted as any mechanical watch can be by a good wathrepairer with the right machine for the job.


----------

